# Transfer Paper Wholesale: ontario canada area?



## hakimjoe (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find Good Quality Transfer Paper @ a wholesale Price in the Ontario Area??

Do you know how to prevent cracking of a picture that was pasted on a t-shirt a couple days before?? Is it the transfer paper itself that causes this?? the quality of ink from the printer itself (Epson c88)? or even perhaps the use of a iron instead of a heat press?

Answers to these questions will be appreciated


----------



## coastalbusiness (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Transfer Paper Wholesale*



hakimjoe said:


> Does anyone know where to find Good Quality Transfer Paper @ a wholesale Price in the Ontario Area??
> 
> Do you know how to prevent cracking of a picture that was pasted on a t-shirt a couple days before?? Is it the transfer paper itself that causes this?? the quality of ink from the printer itself (Epson c88)? or even perhaps the use of a iron instead of a heat press?
> 
> Answers to these questions will be appreciated


Try Transfer Paper Canada - Your transfer source.


----------



## hakimjoe (Apr 25, 2007)

What will happen if transfer paper meant for light fabric is used on dark and vise versa??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

hakimjoe said:


> What will happen if transfer paper meant for light fabric is used on dark and vise versa??


The resulting image won't look as well.

The transfer paper for darks is much thicker, so if used on light garments, it will have a very heavy feel.

The transfer paper for lights doesn't have a white background, so any white in the image won't show up on dark shirts.


----------



## hakimjoe (Apr 25, 2007)

Rodney said:


> The resulting image won't look as well.
> 
> The transfer paper for darks is much thicker, so if used on light garments, it will have a very heavy feel.
> 
> The transfer paper for lights doesn't have a white background, so any white in the image won't show up on dark shirts.



oooo that makes alot of sense now, thanks for your response


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

hakimjoe said:


> or even perhaps the use of a iron instead of a heat press?


That is likely to be a contributing factor.


----------



## hakimjoe (Apr 25, 2007)

o ok :S thanks for the info


----------



## cdieger (Jan 2, 2009)

*Transfer Paper*

I am a newer shop. I have been learning the ropes for screen printing and it's really not that tough. Question I have, is I had someone try to tell me a way to cut a corner with Heat Transfers would be to simply use thicker quality regular copy paper versus Heat Transfer paper. Can anyone tell me if this is a viable option or not really and why that would be? I don't want to buy Heat Transfer paper if I don't need to, but also don't want to cut corners where I shouldn't be.

Thanks

Cole


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Cole

You need to use heat transfer paper as it has a coating on it whether for inkjet or laser printing


----------



## honeycrippen12 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi guys,

Hey....guys....u may take help from wholesale paper or can at any online shop.




Thanks


Regards
~~Honey~~


----------



## penwork (Mar 30, 2008)

AIP printing on Pharmacy ave. in Toronto.


----------

